# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Voorhoofdsholte-ontsteking bij kinderen
Mijn zoontje heeft ,denk ik, een beginnende voorhoofdsholte-ontsteking. 
Wat kan ik, naast stomen, nog meer doen?

----------


## mickey

Hoi......

Ik weet niet hoe oud je zoontje is, maar je kunt bv cinuforce neusspray en tabletjes voor hem halen. Deze worden gebruikt bij neusverkoudheid en voorhoofd/bijholte ontsteking.

De producten zijn van dr Vogel (homeopathie) en zijn bij iedere drogist wel verkrijgbaar.

Sterkte ermee.

Groetjes Mickey.  :Wink:

----------

Het idee komt uit grootmoeders oude doos, maar 's nacht een opengesneden ui naast het bed van je zoontje leggen, zorgt ervoor dat de luchtwegen open blijven (en dus ook dat het snot dat vast zit in de holtes los komt). Het levert een minder prettige lucht op, maar het werkt wel! Ik gebruik het vaak als één van mijn kinderen "vol" zit; het zorgt voor een rustigere nacht.
Succes
Irene

----------

